# Cable TV and Satellite



## cheri7 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

This might seem a little silly, but I was wondering what your experiences with Cable/Satellite TV are in the Chapala/Ajijic area. 

Our apartment comes with basic cable (no movie channels). However, some of the channels that I enjoy most (Discovery, and others) include voiceovers in Spanish. This leaves about 10 or so channels that we can watch in English.

I was wondering if the Dish Network satellite TV will be the same with the voiceovers, or whether there's a way to set it to English. We were considering getting a dish in order to add HBO and possibly more English channels, so I'd love to hear your experiences.

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Find the instruction book for your TV and see if it is "SAP Capable". That will get you the Discovery channel (39) and a few others in English. There are several movie channels available in the 50s channel range, with movies in English; sometimes in other languages. 68-71 are English, as is 47, etc. We've had basic cable for years and our TV is SAP capable. The History Channel used to have SAP (secondary audio programming), but it no longer is available in English. Of course, CNN is in English on 42, but the sound has been a little scratchy for a couple of months and Telecable seems not to care.


----------



## cheri7 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks RV ******! That did the trick... it didn't even occur to me to try to change the language... lol


----------

